# Language exchange



## zalacain56

I would like to write an advert for conversation exchange. The text I'd like to translate is this, it doesnt matter if the translation is nor exact:
"Do you want to improve your Spanish? I am Spaniard 23 years old and I want to learn czech. I would like to make a language exchange. My e-mail is (...) and my phone is (...)"
My try is this:
Chceš se zlepšit tvoji španělstinu? Jsem Spaněl. Je mi 23 let a chtěl se bich učit čestinu. Chtěl bich dělat jazykové vyměnit. Můj e-mail je (...) a čislo telefonu (...).
Thanks in advance


----------



## winpoj

Chcete se zlepšit ve španělštině? Jsem 23letý Španěl a chci se naučit česky. Mohli bychom se učit navzájem. Můj e-mail:xxx, moje telefonní číslo: xxx.

If you are woman, change "Španěl" to "Španělka".


----------



## zalacain56

Děkuji moc Winpoji!


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Chcete se zlepšit ve španělštině? Jsem 23letý Španěl a chci se naučit česky. Mohli bychom se učit navzájem. Můj e-mail:xxx, moje telefonní číslo: xxx.
> 
> If you are woman, change "Španěl" to "Španělka".


+ change "23letý" to "23letá". 
Good luck!


----------

